

Apple Now Lets You Check If an iPhone Is Stolen Before You Buy It - velodrome
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/02/how-to-check-if-iphone-is-stolen/

======
opless
Does this mean they have a public API for this?

I know they have this API for repair outfits, but they restrict it with client
authentication certs.

